# Extra labor charge for Mobile Service?



## Cstrat (Oct 1, 2019)

Just want to confirm this: An extra $148 charge for installing Home Link via mobile service? I know when you buy it online for $300, nstall at a SC is included, but another $148 for the mobile tech to do It?
Thanks for feedback.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Mine was installed with no additional charge by mobile in September.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Cstrat said:


> Just want to confirm this: An extra $148 charge for installing Home Link via mobile service? I know when you buy it online for $300, nstall at a SC is included, but another $148 for the mobile tech to do It?
> Thanks for feedback.


did they request it be scheduled at a service center and you requested it be done remotely?


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Did you pay the $148? Did they tell you this charge upfront?


----------



## Cstrat (Oct 1, 2019)

FRC said:


> Did you pay the $148? Did they tell you this charge upfront?


I paid the $300 up front. Gave the mobile service the order# about 10 days ago. Today I get an email requesting approval of an attached invoice showing $446 dollars, of which the $146 is labor. I will call them tomorrow, but would like to know in advance what the usual practice is. I'm in Maine, 3 hours from a SC. I think mobile service was automatically initiated IIRC.


----------



## TexInFla (Aug 25, 2019)

Mine was installed by mobile service in about a half hour with no charge beyond the initial $300. I'm about 90 miles from the nearest Tesla Service Center, though.


----------

